# Hi from Oklahoma!



## jamie (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey everyone! I found this board through a google search. It appears to be drama free and a friendly environment!

I have a retired Trakehner mare that I did jumpers on for 10 years. She's my first horse and still my baby girl although she's 26 now!

I looked into getting a prospect Trakehner earlier this year but decided I needed to wait until I was finished with my Bachelor's and had more time to train it.

Hope everyone is having a great week!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome jamie, I'm to old and crotchity to ride jumpers but do enjoy my trail riding. We are heading to oklahoma in a few weeks to ride the Ouachita Nat. Forest. and horse camp, ever been there?


----------

